# lost wife



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

lost my wife if you find her keep keep her just dont expect her to cook clean or do laundry do expect her to nag every time you hunt fish and buy gear for it do expect her to want you to spend every dime on her fat arss good luck please do not make any attempt to return her


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol: You must have married my ex.


----------



## tangeldmess (Mar 26, 2005)

I think she found me and I cannot get rid of her!!!!
HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

This is lost AND found forum.

Looks like you lost your wife and FOUND your freedom. 

John


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

The wife and I were at home watching TV.

I had the remote and was switching back and forth between a fishing channel and the porn channel.

She became more and more annoyed and finally said, "For God's sake! Leave it on the porn channel!

You already know how to fish!"


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

What exactly do you mean by "fat arss"? 

Is she worth a search and rescue operation,, if I'm really drunk,,, even if I only find her for a couple hours?


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> What exactly do you mean by "fat arss"?
> 
> Is she worth a search and rescue operation,, if I'm really drunk,,, even if I only find her for a couple hours?


I think what he is trying to say is that there is no enough keystone light to make you want to touch that arss:lol::lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

double trouble said:


> The wife and I were at home watching TV.
> 
> I had the remote and was switching back and forth between a fishing channel and the porn channel.
> 
> ...


 
That one's a keeper!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I dated that one for a short time about 15 years ago.:lol:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I may or may not have found her... i've tried to boot her out but she's like a lost puppy... she just keeps coming back. Now that I found you I will return her to her rightful owner. Good riddance!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

jpollman said:


> This is lost AND found forum.
> 
> Looks like you lost your wife and FOUND your freedom.
> 
> John


AMEN BROTHER AMEN!!!!!!!!!! free at last free at last god almighty free at last


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I dont' want her you can have her she's to fat for me.....


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Good stuff.:lol::lol::lol:


----------

